# BeQuiet Silent Loop 280 - Geräusche normal?



## Obmawo (25. Oktober 2017)

*BeQuiet Silent Loop 280 - Geräusche normal?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier bereits gepostet: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ue-silent-loop-280-problem-mit-der-pumpe.html

Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob das normal ist?


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: BeQuiet Silent Loop 280 - Geräusche normal?*

Reklamieren. Das Klicken hört sich nach einer defekten Pumpe an.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: BeQuiet Silent Loop 280 - Geräusche normal?*

Sicher das das von der Pumpe kommt? Läuft die volle pulle?


----------



## BeaverCheese (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: BeQuiet Silent Loop 280 - GerÃ¤usche normal?*

Ich dachte, so muss die sich anhören 

YouTube

oder so:

YouTube

oder doch eher so:

YouTube

vielleicht auch:

YouTube

Ziemlich silent!


----------



## Obmawo (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: BeQuiet Silent Loop 280 - Geräusche normal?*

Die Pumpe läuft bei 12V mit 2200RPM, also ganz beim Standard. Habe alle anderen Geräusche mal abgeklemmt und es kommt von der Pumpe oder zumindest vom Kühlkopf...


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: BeQuiet Silent Loop 280 - Geräusche normal?*

Von der Pumpe solltest du nichts hören. Wenn du was hörst, solltest du den Support kontaktieren.


----------



## KnSN (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: BeQuiet Silent Loop 280 - Geräusche normal?*

~Delete~


----------



## Obmawo (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: BeQuiet Silent Loop 280 - Geräusche normal?*

Danke! Ist getauscht und leiser


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: BeQuiet Silent Loop 280 - Geräusche normal?*

Das freut mich für dich.


----------

